# Initial IVF Consultation at Neath Port Talbot Hospital



## Starsky32 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I'm a bit confused. In April (following a lengthy outpatient investigation process!) myself and my DH were referred for IVF.
Our consultant said we had to be on the waiting list for 12 months (Welsh Government guidelines) but should be treated within 18 months. My biggest issue hasalways been the false hope we'd been given regarding appointments and treatments, so was grateful for the honesty. My hubby and I decided to take time out from officially trying for a year and go back to being us. We booked a cruise for next year, and have totally chilled out on the whole fertility thing. 
I then had a phonecall today, asking us to attend our initial IVF consultation in 2 weeks time!! Even though I' really glad things are moving, I did ask if this was right as we were only referred in April, but she said they'd rather get the ball rolling as we may be able to start treatment sooner than the 12 months! Does anyone have any experience with this? I know there will be a new unit at NPT, and our consultant referred us there rather than to Cardiff/Bristol. Any advice on what happens at that appointment, or what happens next would be fab.
Sorry for the waffle, looking forward to hearing from anyone in a similar situation xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Deffo go to your intial appointment as you might not be on the ivf waiting list until they have seen you. Also they will need to do some bloods and it can take time to get the balls rolling.


----------

